# lights for night hunting



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok guys got a little info to throw at ya. First off I bought me a light to mount on my scope from www.texasdirecthunting.com.It is the XLR250 and comes in green,red,white or blue led lighting.It puts out about 330 lumens of light best I can find out doing some reserch.They have package deals that are all inclusive light,batteries,charger,remote switche,scope mount or barrel mount. They sell for $139.99 a set.They also have a set with 1 light and all 4 different leds bulb to changeout plus everything else listed for $199.00 Now about the light. I was hunting with a friend that has the ND3 and it is a real cool lazer not light, it was more intense but I think a little to strong and may burn the animals eyes. The XLR 250 has a range of upto 250 yds. I was able to see black hogs clearly and defined enough to distingishe what type animal and complete body oreintation at 160 yds I believe it would even work for further distances. I was using the green led light. I have not had a chance to call any dogs at night with it yet. I also ordered the red led to try later. I feel for those wanting something like this it is a good one to look at.They also have some interesting lights for feeders. Check out their site if these are things you are looking for. I believe it is distributed by Elusive Wildlife Technologies. Ok on a cheaper note I went to Wally World and they Had this little compact spotlight made by Stanley Model SL5WO9BC Led Spotlight for $29.98 that puts out 195 lumens of light.Real compact and light plus comes with belt clip. It aint no zillion candle power but it will diffenetly work for dogs eyes out too 200 yds. I am not saying this is a shooting light buta great light for the money and size besides whos shooting dogs out to 300yds at night anyway!!! I went to the office supply area and found a red translucent desk organizer tray for 3.98 to make a red lense out of. Works like a champ. It is light runs for hours off 1 charge has an adjustable beam(operated with your thumb while you shine the light) ONE drawback it make a beeping sound when adjusted to max or min. I am working on that though. It can be charged from 110v or cig lighter while on the move. Wow I am gonna stop here this is to long but hey if you want more info pm me and be happy to give you more info. OLE 1 more thing the XLR250 does not have the cold temp issues the ND3 has and it is about half the cost as the ND3.Shoot me a pm as I got awhole lot more interesting info if this is what you are into. Sorry so long maybe should have done a blog.!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you for the heads up...I have been looking for a better light !!!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Good to know! Thanks for the info. I used an led light the other night and killed a cat. It wasnt very bright but it worked. It was the one from Q beam that changes the colors with just a turn of the switch.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have two of theXLR250's and have found them to be quite effective. my cost was a little less when I got them on ebay. They are very handy to carry and charge. I put quick disconnect scope rings on mine and put mounts on the different rifles I would use them on and will use one on a bipod or by hand and the other on the rifle or shotgun. The batteries last in the cold really good and comes with a nice charger for 110 or 12 v.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

check out www.bowlite.com


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> check out www.bowlite.com


 Checked it out but just says Coming Soon?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry about that....seems as though somebody is going to make another company just like this one.....

www.thebowlite.com

also check out the

www.hawglite.com

I have an older model hawglite and it works good.... Kelly is in the process of making a new BRIGHTER model as well. I am REALLY happy with my Hawglite....serves as an awesome rifle/shotgun light AND flash light


----------



## garyb (Nov 22, 2011)

I just purchased one from huntsmart.com it was the kitten cooner II, and am eager to start hunting with it, it is a replacement for my old stewart light from the early 90's, fyi just getting back in to fox hunting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum garyb. Congrats on the new light, let us know when you take it out.


----------



## Bone Collector (Apr 1, 2010)

I love my XLR 250! It really does the job! Relatively cheap!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually have the exact same light. BUT the one difference is that I bought mine directly from the manufacturer for a fraction of the price that elusive wildlife technologies is asking for it. But in doing so Ive been able to see that I CAN call them in at night.


----------



## LsuHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

What do you mean by that the ND3 is only a laser and not a light?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The ND3 is a laser light and not a light like the LED of the XLR 250 which is a single led and has amazing distance capibilities. Green lasers seem to have a problem of not taking rough handling and when there is a shot they will have to reboot as such. I was looking at the laser and found the XLR 250 and am very happy with that. I have two of them and they have quick detach scope rings and are capable of being moved from one gun to another in very little time. I want them to last for the time I may be out and they have rechargeable lithum batteries and they will last longer in the cold.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

They do last longer in the cold but I always carry a backup. BUT I have noticed that if you have any sort of weather especially with a chance of rain and it starts getting a little hazy the red light diffuses REALLY quick and only gets out there about 100-150yds at that point. I havent swapped out the green for the red and see if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## LsuHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

I have had my eye on the ND3 for a few years now but the price keeps creeping up and reviews of it are hard to come by. I will probably end up going with a XLR250 from everything I have read on here and over on the AR15 6.8spc forums. Thanks everyone!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

yea not a problem. it really is a great light but its just got that hefty price like almost everthing today.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

im still usuing the night blaster light . it will last all night on one charge or maybe 2 nights battery mounts to your belt and can be moved from gun to gun in seconds reaches out about 150 yds or the big light 300 cost is 75.00 replacement battery is 11 dollars bass pro shops has them cabelas used them for 20 years


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The wife just bought an XLR 250 for me with the green LED for Christmas. I picked up the mail and didn't know it was coming. OOPS Got it early. LOL Took it out last night and had a fox come trotting across the field in front of me at about 150 yds. Could see him bright as day. Little bugger was nervous and couldn't coax him any closer. He bolted and ran off. We have to use rimfire at night so he was way too far for 22WMR or shotgun. This light is awesome in my book !!


----------



## brownnb2 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.kcshounds.com/predator_lights.php

Just ordered the predator light. Heard nothing but positive things - now if only UPS would hurry up so that I can go and try it out!


----------



## LsuHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

I ordered the XLR250 and it came in a few days ago. I have it mounted on my AR15 and it looks and works great!! Now I just need to shoot something with it...


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

I am new to this forum and night hunting. I recently purchased a laser genetics ND3x40 subzero and have it mounted in a Nikon monarch 3x9 scope on a tika t3 243 lite. The adjustable mount for the nd3 to mount on the scope is too flexible and moves to easy so you have to readjust every time the beam is adjusted or the nd3 is touched. I am in the process of modifying a set of scope rings for a solid mounting system to fix this problem. The nd3 is awesome in complete darkness and when properly adjusted I can get 1moa at 200 yards with a solid rest. I found the nd3 on sale for 325.00 plus tax and feel it is well worth it.


----------



## INhunter85 (Apr 20, 2013)

Any heard of or use wicked lights...thinkin bout buyin a rig.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We tried a bunch of these lights all side by side just the other day at a rendezvous.

All of the big name lights (XLR250/Wicked/C4P/etc) are basically the same. With the main difference being outward appearance. The variance if pricing seems to be with accessores included so take that into account. The Wicked and the C4P are almost exactly the same, both offer the side charging port on the light itself.

You'll have to compare packages to see what works best for you but the C4P lights seem to be a good bargain.


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just bought some led lights off of eBay. One is supposed to be 1800 lumen. It is bright as heck. The other is supposed to be 2000 lumen and it is focus able. I haven't got that one. So fare the one I have is good. Paid like 30$ for it the other was about 45.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you have a model #? What kind of battery is it using? What color light?


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

They are all over the place on eBay. It uses a special battery but is rechargeable and comes with the charger. Mine Came with a rail mount but I use an offset mount.also a remote switch. They are all white light that are that powerful. I just searched 1000 lumen led flashlight. Went on from there looking for bigger.

I assume the local battery store would have replacements when they go out


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like an Ultrafire but I can't tell which model. I have a bunch of the 502B in red. There are very bright but I'm not sure they'll be 1000 lumens like their ads say.

These all use the 18650 battery which is common to all the predator hunting lights.

I say their lights may not make the advertised lumens cause I can guarantee the batteries that they advertise to meet the advertised MA ratings. At least not the red/silver ones.


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

So they have red ones on there too. I am going to have to get one of those.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When you do recommend that you DON"T leave it on for an hour straight. I burned up a bulb that way testing it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I sure love my C4P's!!! I use one as a headlamp & the other on my scope...

I've found that instead of using my scope's high magnification (w/ my kill laser), I can knock the magnification down & use the C4P ( w/ pressure switch remote).... It'll give enough light for positive ID & let me shoot about 200 yds on a moonlit night.. about 250 w/ no moon...

Kill lasers are nice for longer shots at night, but their FOV requires a higher magnification to fill the scope....Plus the switch is on the back of the laser & I've got to use my trigger finger to click it on...Pressure switch on the C4P is right where my left hand grips the stock...

I'd like to try the ND subzeros if they were offered in red, but doubtful if that product enhancement emerges... The Ultrafire red bulbs aren't as high of lumens as the white--but I still use them as backup lights...

For a solid scope mount for my kill laser, I use these & mount the scope ring upside down on the scope tube.. Loosen the mount for easy laser removal... I mount rings on all of my scope tubes, so I can switch the laser to whatever weapon that I want to use that night. Here's the link :teeth::

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACTION-Flashlight-Laser-Torch-Barrel-Mount-Clamp-Holder-/310505774135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484b961c37


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Another vote for the C4P, sold by a member here called BurritoBandito. He was most helpful, and I bought a red and a green. They're cheaper than most comparable lights, seem to be well-made and they definitely do the trick.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree on the C4P. I also have Red and Green. While the lumens are the same the green will appear brighter to the human eye. Even brighter than the white.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

My light for hunting is Armytek Predator


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty D. said:


> I sure love my C4P's!!! I use one as a headlamp & the other on my scope...
> 
> I've found that instead of using my scope's high magnification (w/ my kill laser), I can knock the magnification down & use the C4P ( w/ pressure switch remote).... It'll give enough light for positive ID & let me shoot about 200 yds on a moonlit night.. about 250 w/ no moon...
> 
> ...


I am trying to find a good headlamp for hunting and saw you use the C4P light. What kind of headlamp do you have that uses that bulb? I didn't see anyone selling C4P headlamp, just the torch. And are scanning lights the same as your scope or kill light? You seem to be very knowledgeable and experienced in this subject. Thanks


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Just saw that Kevin has a headlamp set-up


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Found the C4P Striker light with 2 batteries, 2 chargers, mount, push button tail cap, extra tail cap with remote pressure switch, and single tray charger. $99 w/free shipping on Ebay. Anybody know about this model torch, seems like a really good deal to me because I have heard great feedback about C4P lights. Another guy is selling a C4P package that is the same, but he didn't mention what model the light is. Looks like the same one as on Ebay, and he is selling it for $95 w/free shipping. So any thoughts from you guys that have been into night hunting.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

A10, you've got my number, you can give me a call at any time if you want to discuss the different options and features between lights. Kevin and I definitely provide a quality light, and being sponsors to boot.

Good luck out there!

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Shawn, I found more county and dfg regs that make night hunting out here a hassle at best, so I'm not sure what I want to do yet.


----------

